# Elbow Manchester Cathedral



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Anybody watch this last nite, so good watching it again tonite, actually not just good they were fantastic


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw Beach House at the same venue last year and they were fantastic. 

The backdrop of the cathedral suited their type of music, and I can imagine it complementing Elbow.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Just you tubed beach house and they sound really good, so your right the cathedral would suit there music.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Grab hold of Beach House's last album 'Teen Dreams' it was one of my favourite LP's from last year.






This year it's all about 




Honourable mentions for 2011 go to 



 & 




nJoy


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

I got them on Itunes and was wondering which album to to get, guess i kno now

Cheers Tips


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Eric the Red said:


> I got them on Itunes and was wondering which album to to get, guess i kno now
> 
> Cheers Tips


'Teen Dreams' is Beach House third LP, their previous album 'Devotion' also has some great tracks on it

Beach House - Gila

More recently, M83 - Hurry Up, I'm Dreaming, is a double album and is absolutely fantastic from start to finish.


----------

